# 1985 Nissan 720 that will NOT Idle



## kotakid32 (Aug 19, 2010)

I have the same problem with my 1985 Nissan 720. It runs fine but will not idle at all. I have replaced the anti-dieseling solenoid only to discover the old one was working fine. I removed the spring and needle from the anti dieseling solenoid, and I hooked up a voltmeter in parallel with the black and red wires on the solenoid and I have almost no voltage (.3 volts) at idle and then at about 1500-1800 RPM I have battery voltage (13.34 volts) and then above about 1800-2000 RPM I have about .5 volts. I have checked my throttle valve and readjusted that to have an open circuit at about 1350RPM - but this did not fix the no idle problem either. By any chance is my engine controller (E.C.C.) not functioning properly? Do I need a new one? If so, where is the best place to get one? Checked online and they cost almost $300.

I am not ready to junk out my 720. I have 197,565 miles on it and the engine has never been touched and still running strong. I am going to see how long it will go.


----------



## dB Zac (Dec 1, 2008)

.3 volts is just noise. That is your problem. I couldn't get my computer to disengage that solenoid either so I hooked up a relay to a brake switch that I mounted to my throttle pedal and then threw my ign switch. when ever I wasn't on the gas, the valve was open except for if the ign was off. worked like a charm


----------

